
Douglas Crockford's JavaScript Encyclopedia - pajtai
http://www.crockford.com/javascript/encyclopedia/
======
hliyan
A great resource. But I was put off by the preponderance of "Blah" in the
entries.

~~~
bshimmin
I guess you could say those entries are the less good parts.

~~~
varlock
Well, both 'Browser' and 'CSS' appendices are just 'blah'. And 'Further
Reading' just goes 404.

~~~
bshimmin
For the avoidance of confusion, I was just making a (fairly weak) joke in
reference to Crockford's famous "JavaScript: The Good Parts" book.

The "blah" bits are obviously just placeholders - I'm sure there's no value
judgment associated with them!

------
Already__Taken
I don't think it's worth the effort writing another section on regex, just
link to [https://regex101.com/](https://regex101.com/) or
[http://www.regexr.com/](http://www.regexr.com/) a cheatsheet and call it
done.

------
Kiro
"An array is a sequence of values. Each value is given an ordinal number.

Blah."

Why the "blah"?

~~~
zcrar70
He explains this here:
[http://www.crockford.com/javascript/encyclopedia/preface.htm...](http://www.crockford.com/javascript/encyclopedia/preface.html)

(In summary, it's a started work but not finished, and he's hoping people will
step in to help him finish it).

I do wonder how useful this going to prove, given Mozilla's already excellent
reference material ([https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Refe...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference)).

------
tracker1
Given the request for contribution, converting to markdown and sourcing on
github would probably be prudent. Blah.

------
chris_wot
JavaScript is a trademark of Oracle Corporation?

~~~
mounibec
it is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8344049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8344049)

